# Updates und Sicherheitsupdates

## qwertz1525

Hallo,

ich habe mal die Feiertagszeit produktiv verbracht und mir Gentoo installiert, um damit ein wenig herumzuspielen. Bis jetzt setze ich privat Debian ein, muss mich arbeitsbedingt aber mit Gentoo befassen. Die Installation hat auch dank des Gentoo-Wikis recht problemlos funktioniert. Jetzt habe ich mir die Update-Thematik vorgenommen. Infos dazu habe ich http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1 entnommen. 

Ein paar Punkte sind mir aber noch unklar, vielleicht könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen. Wenn ein Programm von V1.0 auf V1.1 geht wird es dann automatisch per "emerge --update --ask world" installiert, wenn die neue Version in Portage eingebunden wird (analog zu Debians apt-get upgrade)? Und wie verhält es sich mit Sicherheitsupdates? Gibt es da ein Unterscheidungsmerkmal zu funktionalen Updates, oder muss ich mich jedesmal im Changelog schlau machen, ob das Update sicherheitsrelevant ist oder nicht?

Gruß

qwertz

----------

## cryptosteve

Moin,

und willkommen an Board. 

Ja, bei einem Upgrade via emerge werden alle Versionen aktualisiert, wie in Deinem Beispiel analog bei Debians apt-get upgrade (allerdings eher apt-get dist-upgrade, da Gentoo ein echtes rolling release ist).

Zum Thema Sicherheitsupdates dürfte glsa-check sehr interessant für dich sein: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/security/security-handbook.xml?part=1&chap=14

----------

## qwertz1525

Danke für die Infos!

glsa-check sieht nach genau dem aus, was ich gesucht habe. Im Handbuch ist es noch als experimentell gekennzeichnet. Ist das noch aktuell? Wie sind deine Erfahrungen damit, ist das System im praxisrelevanten Server-Betrieb zuverlässig einsetzbar?

Gruß

qwertz

----------

## cryptosteve

Sorry, dazu müsste sich jemand anders äussern. Ich setze Gentoo nur auf dem Desktop ein und fahre dort ein ~amd64 (ungefähr vergleichbar mit Debian testing). 

glsa-check benutze ich so gut wie nie, und als ich es vorhin kurz angetestet habe, hat es ausgeworfen, ich wäre von nichts 'affected'.  :Smile: 

----------

## qwertz1525

Kein Problem, du warst schon sehr hilfreich!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kriz

glsa-check ist Bestandteil vom gentoolkit.

Man kann wohl davon ausgehn, dass es stable ist.

In dem Zusammenhang kannst du dir gleich das komplette Paket gentoolkit anschaun.

Sind ziemlich viele kleine und überaus nützliche Programme dabei.

cc

----------

